# Hiding strings of words?



## shouldbeinbed (23 May 2015)

Miserable git post.

Is there a way to set a string of words in a thread/title to be ignored in similar manner to them being searchable?

I know I can set an automatic ignore for people & boards and nip into individual threads to hide them if I wish, but e. g. the Happy Birthday threads hold nothing for me at all and pop up with dull regularity, I've no interest in my own birthday let alone others so I'd happily exclude the word combination of Happy & Birthday from appearing to me at all if I could.


----------



## Dan B (23 May 2015)

I posted the answer but it's in a thread called "happy not to get birthday threads" so you probably won't be able to see it


----------



## mickle (23 May 2015)

When is your birthday by the way @shouldbeinbed? Just asking.


----------



## Shaun (25 May 2015)

shouldbeinbed said:


> Is there a way to set a string of words in a thread/title to be ignored in similar manner to them being searchable?



No. Either ignore them and wait for them to naturally drop off the new posts results, or go into them on first appearance and use the ignore thread feature.


----------

